# Did I get a pet ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NO-NO- NO !!!! my VIZSLA is a family member that I adopted after a lot of research - the evil puppy - rebellious teen - the middle years almost easy - the last years - hardest on me - so - if looking 4 a V - you must make a commitment to their life !


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes -- You are so right, REM... It is a lifelong commitment, through good times and bad!! Sometimes I read about people giving up their ten year old dog, and I think, "How could they do that?" That always breaks my heart!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am convinced I just have a very bossy and vocal roommate.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> I am convinced I just have a very bossy and vocal roommate.


I could video everyday and call it "Conversations with June."


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't adopt them like a child would be, I purchased them.
I have a bill of sale, and a contract. On paper they only look like any another piece of property.
Mine are just dogs, but they mean the world to me.



JUST A DOG

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog,"
or "that's a lot of money for just a dog."

They don't understand the distance travelled, the time spent,
or the costs involved for "just a dog."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog."

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog,"
but I did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by
"just a dog," and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch
of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you probably understand
phrases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise."

"Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship,
trust, and pure unbridled joy.
"Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience
that make me a better person.
Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look
longingly to the future.

So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog"
but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future,
the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a dog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts
away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that its' not "just a dog"
but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being 
"just a man" or "just a woman."

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog,"
just smile,
because they "just don't understand."

~Unknown Author~


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE - just like the 3 before him - is the child that never grows up and leaves home - they remain a puppy in their heart their entire life - every day they depend on YOU for everything - every day no matter how bad they are - it is the 1 job I wake up to and LOVE !!!!!!!!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I didn't adopt them like a child would be, I purchased them.
> I have a bill of sale, and a contract. On paper they only look like any another piece of property.
> Mine are just dogs, but they mean the world to me.
> 
> ...


Tex this is written by Richard Biby, Contributing Editor of "The Versatile Hunting Dog" magazine. One of the best expressions of dog love I've ever read.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Mrs Doug and I had words once and she uttered the unforgivable ,,,"You think more of that bloody dog than your wife and kids,,"....apparently I pondered on this outburst too long before replying ..."No, you're wrong, certainly not more than the kids"....cold shoulder and humble pie was my diet for a few weeks ha ha!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hercules is so not a pet to us he's like a child!

We are away travelling in Australia at the moment and missing him lots. Just realised his accommodation per night in doggy daycare costs more than ours


----------

